# what size chain?..its wore off bar



## steeltowninwv (Feb 19, 2012)

the writing is wore off the bar telling what size chain i need..its a ms170..i know the standard for this saw..but i wanna make sure


----------



## mywaynow (Feb 19, 2012)

MS 170 Chain Saw

DISPLACEMENT
 30.1 cc (1.8 cu. in.)

ENGINE POWER
 1.3 kW (1.7 bhp)

WEIGHT (powerhead only)
 3.9 kg (8.6 lbs.)

FUEL CAPACITY
 250 cc (8.5 oz.)

CHAIN OIL CAPACITY
 145 cc (4.9 oz.)

Per Stihl site:

OILOMATICÂ® CHAIN
 3/8" PMM3

GUIDE BAR LENGTHS
(Recommended ranges)
 30 to 40 cm (12" to 16")
STIHL ROLLOMATICÂ® Mini

Note: STIHL recommends #3610 (61 PMM3 55) OILOMATICÂ® saw chain and 16" 3005 008 3913 guide bar combination.


----------



## steeltowninwv (Feb 19, 2012)

the chain thats on it....is marked on the links stihl c and pm..i guess its 14 inch bar....but my main question is the guage and drive links


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's the table version (bookmark it):

http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/comparison.html


----------



## bogydave (Feb 19, 2012)

Count the drive links. Usually an even number. 
The saw shop by me makes chain all the time, they want the old chain & count the drive links & make a new chain with that many drive links.
61 PMMC3 50 ---  
6 =  3/8 pitch
1 = .043,  bar grove width
P = Picco 
M = micro
M = mini 
**They just quit using "C" as an identifier on the latest chart.**
3 = Single-Humped Drive Link 
50 = Drive links

Stihl; chain:
http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/types.html


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 19, 2012)

The "C" used to designate a "Comfort" chain.  "C" chains had slightly angled the cutter links to reduce vibration.  I think thats universal for all their chain now.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 19, 2012)

steeltowninwv said:
			
		

> the writing is wore off the bar telling what size chain i need..its a ms170..i know the standard for this saw..but i wanna make sure



Manually count the drive links and measure the thickness of your drive links with a cheap veneer caliper.  Easiest way to know 100% what you have.  Measure drive link thickness at the point between two tie straps.

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-digital-caliper-47257.html


----------

